# Could I show this Betta?



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

I just purchased him from AquaBid, I was wondering if he's show quality. Anyone want to critique him? :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Answering your title, you cannot show him unless you've bred him, but Ive heard of mock shows. Where you can buy a fish and show it.

I'm not to sure about his form. But his anal fin is off point, their to long.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

I have no idea, but he is one I was considering strongly myself! What a coincidence.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

shooter said:


> I have no idea, but he is one I was considering strongly myself! What a coincidence.


I couldn't resist! I already have 4, he and his sister now bring it up to 6 :lol: I think I have an addiction..


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

JustDownTheRiverBettas said:


> I couldn't resist! I already have 4, he and his sister now bring it up to 6 :lol: I think I have an addiction..


I ended up picking a blue and yellow bi color, he will be here Thursday or Friday.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

shooter said:


> I ended up picking a blue and yellow bi color, he will be here Thursday or Friday.


Congratz!! Aquabid always have the most beautiful bettas.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Answering your title, you cannot show him unless you've bred him, but Ive heard of mock shows. Where you can buy a fish and show it.
> 
> I'm not to sure about his form. But his anal fin is off point, their to long.


There is a purchased fish class. Purchased fish CAN be shown.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

hrutan said:


> There is a purchased fish class. Purchased fish CAN be shown.




Oh my gosh. Really? I didn't know! this makes showing betta's on a whole new level for me!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, many breeders will buy fish, and then send them on the show circuit before bringing them home to breed. How well he does in the shows is one way for someone who isn't terribly comfortable with the standards to know if they have a good fish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I know we have purchased classes here in Australia. Here I think you just don't receive any points or whatever it is you achieve when showing bettas (I have no idea how the show circuit works).


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I have never shown a betta but he is gorgeous!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

MissMicki said:


> I have never shown a betta but he is gorgeous!


Thanks! I wasn't planning on getting another betta, but I fell for him lol. I passed on his first auction, then I saw he wasn't sold and was put up again, and I snatched him up faster than a bee stung stallion.


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

He's a lovely fish! I'll try to critique him! I haven't shown bettas before but I want to so I've been reading up on it a ton and listening to experts. So, here goes.....

His dorsal, caudal (tail), and anal fin are all about the same length and match up with each other which is good. The anal is nice and level, but is a little long, though that doesn't seem to be a big deal at some shows. The first ray on his dorsal fin is nice and long, not short and stubby like on some fish. His top line is nice and smooth. There is a small dip going towards his head, but I don't think it's enough to call spoonhead (wondering what others think on that). He has a thick and long body with a strong peduncle (part of the body the tail is connected to). I love his tail! The branching off the rays in his caudal fin are consistent and he has a lot of branching without it being over-branched. His caudal fin makes a nice D shape and the rays on both edges of the caudal are just a long as all the other rays in his tail, which gives the D shape of the tail nice crisp edges instead of looking rounded. Each of his colors are pretty different from the other. He could be shown in the multicolor class, maybe bi-color. Overall, he's a stunning, beautiful fish!


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

Oh, here is my reference material: 

Bettas4All
http://www.hollandbettashow.com/bettas4all-standard/chapter-3g-finnage-characteristics-halfmoon/

BettaSource Forum
http://bettasource.com/forums/forum/97-bettasource-fish-reviews/


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

His anal fin was the one thing I was kinda worried about. Also, for never showing a betta you sound like an expert! All your research really payed off. Thank you so much!!


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

Thanks JDTRB!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Good spread but need longer outside rays to sharpen up the edges. Like the fact he is not over branched and frilly looking.

Dorsal needs longer first rays and don't like the way the rays curve. You want them straight. The dorsal base could be a few rays wider as well. The anal is way too long. Follow the curve of the tail around and it should come right into the bottom edge of the anal. A good third of the anal is below where the tail ties in. The back rays of the anal are shorter than the front ones. There is also some kinking or bending and that alone would eliminate this fish from competition.

Color wise he would not fit into a class well. He has a poor butterfly pattern. Because that pattern is in all 3 fins he would be put in that class instead of multi. And typically there are just much more competitive butterflies so he would be pulled and eliminated.

Purchased fish are all lumped together in one class. It is not showing like entering the regular classes. And from the fish I saw showing as bought fish I doubt he would do well even there. He is pretty .. but not really show or breeder quality.


----------

